# White apron



## wood8300 (Apr 24, 2017)

Does your state or county present your EA with a white apron or a Lodge apron? I know some states don't use a white apron and some do. Pennsylvania does not use a white apron well as far as I know.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 24, 2017)

We use white aprons for the explanation of how to wear the apron during the lectures for the 3 degrees at my lodge in PA.  The WM, with the assistance of the guide puts the apron on the Brother and explains how it is to be worn.  At my lodge, however, the Brother does not keep the apron, it goes back to be used for the next candidate(s).  We have different aprons, white with blue trim and the lodge number on them for use by the brethren at meetings.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2017)

My Mother Lodge presents the newly Initiated EA with their own lambskin, to be worn with honour during a long career.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2017)

In my mother lodge you are given a white lamb skin apron after being raised.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 24, 2017)

I still have my Lambskin and my original blue lodge apron....


----------



## MWS (Apr 24, 2017)

The responses are very interesting...thank for the question! In my jurisdiction the candidate uses a white Lodge apron for the degree, to be returned after Initiation. When being Passed the candidate uses a different FC Lodge apron, to be returned. We have a number of EA, FC (and MM) aprons in the anteroom for any visitors or candidates who wish to attend after their Initiation. They are finally presented with their very own MM apron to keep after they are Raised to the SD.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 24, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> In my mother lodge you are given a white lamb skin apron after being raised.


Likewise under GLoTX.


----------



## jermy Bell (Apr 24, 2017)

I've noticed  a few lodges I attend, at the end of the 3rd degree, there isn't a apron or bible presentation at the end. But most do. Do you or do you not present the newly raised brother with a apron and bible ?


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 24, 2017)

Funny the differences in different states, OK it's go to the SW in the wst to be tgt hw to wa yr apr as a/an XYZ.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Funny the differences in different states, OK it's go to the SW in the wst to be tgt hw to wa yr apr as a/an XYZ.


The correct way


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> The correct way



Oh for sure!


----------



## goomba (Apr 24, 2017)

In Alabama it is required by the Grand Lodge constitution that a lodge give each EA a white apron.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 25, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Funny the differences in different states, OK it's go to the SW in the wst to be tgt hw to wa yr apr as a/an XYZ.


That's the same thing we do in our ritual, but we just use tyler station aprons during the degrees.  Then, after the MM is complete, the WM presents them with their brand-new white apron, Lodge Patent Certificate, lapel pin, Minnesota Masonic Code book, and cipher book.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 25, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> I've noticed  a few lodges I attend, at the end of the 3rd degree, there isn't a apron or bible presentation at the end. But most do. Do you or do you not present the newly raised brother with a apron and bible ?



Both happen here in Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 25, 2017)

MarkR said:


> That's the same thing we do in our ritual, but we just use tyler station aprons during the degrees.  Then, after the MM is complete, the WM presents them with their brand-new white apron, Lodge Patent Certificate, lapel pin, Minnesota Masonic Code book, and cipher book.



As I stated above in PA we do not receive an apron, nor do we have any certificate, a lapel pin is a lodge decision (ours does not give one), we do get a book outlining proper Masonic actions called "The Exemplar" https://www.amazon.com/Exemplar-Guide-Masons-Actions/dp/B0014ZYYFW  Bibles are given out once per year to all Brothers who have been raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason over the past year.

Ritual Manuals (what you refer to as cipher books) are very limited.  Each lodge gets 6 or 8 books (I can't remember which) which are numbered and handed out to whomever the WM deems appropriate.  You have to sign a tracking sheet in order to be issued one and they are all collected before each December stated meeting by the WM and then turned in to the DDGM, who assures all are present and that the tracking form is in order and then they are given over to the new WM to distribute as he sees fit.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 25, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> Do you or do you not present the newly raised brother with a apron and bible ?


No Bible, just the apron after the MM degree, not a part of the actual ritual.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 25, 2017)

Keith C said:


> As I stated above in PA we do not receive an apron, nor do we have any certificate, a lapel pin is a lodge decision (ours does not give one), we do get a book outlining proper Masonic actions called "The Exemplar" https://www.amazon.com/Exemplar-Guide-Masons-Actions/dp/B0014ZYYFW  Bibles are given out once per year to all Brothers who have been raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason over the past year.
> 
> Ritual Manuals (what you refer to as cipher books) are very limited.  Each lodge gets 6 or 8 books (I can't remember which) which are numbered and handed out to whomever the WM deems appropriate.  You have to sign a tracking sheet in order to be issued one and they are all collected before each December stated meeting by the WM and then turned in to the DDGM, who assures all are present and that the tracking form is in order and then they are given over to the new WM to distribute as he sees fit.


Those books are called "white books" cause there white..lol.., in NM and are kept @ the lodge.  The cipher book is for the indiv borther to learn the sections and rituals.  

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 25, 2017)

In OR the brother is presented with the apron in the ea but then it stays@ they lodge till he's raised.  In NM the bro keeps it.
In Oregon the brother is presented with his dues card Bible code book cipher book law book and certificate of proficiency by the worshipful master immediately after being pronounced proficient in open Lodge. I don't know about the Bible in New Mexico

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Those books are called "white books" cause there white..lol.., in NM and are kept @ the lodge.  The cipher book is for the indiv borther to learn the sections and rituals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yes our are "Purple Books."  We have only to memorize the means of recognition. The other proficiencies are more a proof of knowledge rather than any memorized dialog.  You only need memorize anything past the modes of recognition if you are to be an Elected or Appointed Officer of your lodge or you are to occupy a Chair for Degrees.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 26, 2017)

We present the newly initiated EA with a white lambskin apron.



jermy Bell said:


> I've noticed  a few lodges I attend, at the end of the 3rd degree, there isn't a apron or bible presentation at the end. But most do. Do you or do you not present the newly raised brother with a apron and bible ?


We used to do bibles after the Master Mason proficiency exam was passed. Now we give them after they are raised.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I don't know about the Bible in New Mexico



The Bible presentation is part of NM Ritual, with several options given in the cypher.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive only been to 2 and couldn't remember when/if it was given

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 27, 2017)

Yudi gave me mine, along with the world's smallest s&c pin.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bro JC, where did you or the other person get the micro s&c? I've looked around but tough to find sometimes.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 27, 2017)

I believe the lodge got all their bits from Luther. I have a catalog and will give it a look for you.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh ok, great. Thank you. I can look on the site too.


----------



## billyjfootball (Apr 27, 2017)

Unfortunately, we don't get an apron after being raised.  The idea of keeping an apron and being buried with that apron is a nice one.  I'm from PA and we don't receive anything at my Lodge.  The worshipful master does give a lapel pin, but he does this on his own.  He buys them and presents it to the newly raised brethren, which is a nice gesture.

One thing that drives me crazy is the aprons we use for non officers are filthy.  Makes one want to have an office just so you get a clean apron.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Apr 27, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Unfortunately, we don't get an apron after being raised.  The idea of keeping an apron and being buried with that apron is a nice one.  I'm from PA and we don't receive anything at my Lodge.  The worshipful master does give a lapel pin, but he does this on his own.  He buys them and presents it to the newly raised brethren, which is a nice gesture.
> 
> One thing that drives me crazy is the aprons we use for non officers are filthy.  Makes one want to have an office just so you get a clean apron.
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100%.  I don't see why an apron can't be given to each new brother.  I have not yet studied the Ahiaman Rezon or Digest of Decisions to see if this is something that it is GL policy not to do, or if it is just something that came about on it's own.  I have a district school next Wednesday going through the EA degree and I will ask the District Principal as well as our DDGM to see if they know.  I have been to several funerals and we do provide the deceased brother a new white apron to wear for eternity.

As far as lodge aprons, my lodge was formed by the Merger of 2 different lodges in 2014.  Up until this year we had only the old aprons from the lodge who's number was retained.  We just got new aprons with the combined lodge name and number 3 months ago and they are beautiful.  It is nice to put on a clean pure white apron.  Unfortunately (or fortunately depends on you outlook) I have only had occasion to wear one once as I have been sitting in a chair at all but one meeting since they arrived.  I am committed to being a strong voice to replace them when they start to show wear and tear and fading of the blue trim and yellowing of the white as time passes.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 27, 2017)

In Michigan EAs and FCs receive study material for the proficiency and a copy of N.E. Corner (Parts I and II respectfully)...

MMs are presented with a white apron, bible and working tools. They also receive material to study for the proficiency, N.E. Corner Part III and their dues card if they've already paid their dues. 

I've also pushed for the Lodge to issue MM Certificates and a Lodge shirt to new Master Masons. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> One thing that drives me crazy is the aprons we use for non officers are filthy. Makes one want to have an office just so you get a clean apron.


Wow! Sorry to hear this Brother. Is it for financial reasons that these aprons have not been replaced? If not I would think that it would be a matter of pride to have nice looking aprons.


Keith C said:


> I am committed to being a strong voice to replace them when they start to show wear and tear and fading of the blue trim and yellowing of the white as time passes.


Absolutely!


----------



## Elexir (Apr 27, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I agree with you 100%.  I don't see why an apron can't be given to each new brother.  I have not yet studied the Ahiaman Rezon or Digest of Decisions to see if this is something that it is GL policy not to do, or if it is just something that came about on it's own.  I have a district school next Wednesday going through the EA degree and I will ask the District Principal as well as our DDGM to see if they know.  I have been to several funerals and we do provide the deceased brother a new white apron to wear for eternity..



Diffrent GLs diffrent rules I guess, looking from the outside there seems to be a huge diffrence in color and rules to wear. We in Sweden get individual aprons to use as long as we hold our current degree then we have to return it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2017)

Elexir said:


> We in Sweden get individual aprons to use as long as we hold our current degree then we have to return it.


I like this idea!


----------



## Elexir (Apr 27, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I like this idea!



Only problem is that we dont stop at the third so our aprons are in circulation.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 28, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Unfortunately, we don't get an apron after being raised.  The idea of keeping an apron and being buried with that apron is a nice one.  I'm from PA and we don't receive anything at my Lodge.  The worshipful master does give a lapel pin, but he does this on his own.  He buys them and presents it to the newly raised brethren, which is a nice gesture.
> 
> One thing that drives me crazy is the aprons we use for non officers are filthy.  Makes one want to have an office just so you get a clean apron.


Are you prohibited from buying your own Master Mason apron?  I'm not being sarcastic, really want to know.  That's one of the first things I did after getting raised, because I didn't want to wear the ratty old cloth aprons from the tyler's station.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 28, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Are you prohibited from buying your own Master Mason apron?  I'm not being sarcastic, really want to know.  That's one of the first things I did after getting raised, because I didn't want to wear the ratty old cloth aprons from the tyler's station.


The apron we are presented with we are told not to wear. We are allowed to purchase our own apron if we want, but in Michigan members only wear plain white aprons. The only exception to that is officers, PMs and life members. I bought a nice apron with blue border and S&C in the middle to wear when I visit Prince Hall Lodges.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 28, 2017)

The Traveling Man said:


> The apron we are presented with we are told not to wear.


Is this in the apron presentation or just brothers saying not too?  In both of my jurisdictions their are a few different apron presentations but they all say something to the effect of "its to be worn in a long and illustious career."


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 28, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Are you prohibited from buying your own Master Mason apron?  I'm not being sarcastic, really want to know.  That's one of the first things I did after getting raised, because I didn't want to wear the ratty old cloth aprons from the tyler's station.



Not prohibited, but discouraged, the idea being uniformity and not having Brothers with greater financial resources standing out from those with lesser means.  The theory being that we are all on the level, the lodge provided aprons should be worn by all, the only exception being PMs, and visiting officers during an official district visitation.

I think the condition ours were in was directly related to the merger and other issue being in the forefront until our current WM was in the SW position and he took the initiative to get new ones.  Frankly, anyone could have suggested it and brought it up and it would have been done, simply no one thought of it.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Is this in the apron presentation or just brothers saying not too?  In both of my jurisdictions their are a few different apron presentations but they all say something to the effect of "its to be worn in a long and illustious career."
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


They tell us not to wear it. Its the apron we are to be buried in. But you have PMs thatll say if you want to wear it it's ok. Theres no official rule that prohibts us from wearing it. Just common practice. I choose not to wear mine. Some go out and but one just like it and wear that one instead. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2017)

The Traveling Man said:


> They tell us not to wear it. Its the apron we are to be buried in.


Same here.


MarkR said:


> Are you prohibited from buying your own Master Mason apron?


No. In Kentucky we are allowed to purchase our own aprons but if you wore it in lodge, either your own or while visiting, you would stick out like a sore thumb as everyone wears the aprons supplied by the lodge. I know some PMs that have bought PM aprons but they only wear then during special occasions.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 29, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here.
> 
> No. In Kentucky we are allowed to purchase our own aprons but if you wore it in lodge, either your own or while visiting, you would stick out like a sore thumb as everyone wears the aprons supplied by the lodge. I know some PMs that have bought PM aprons but they only wear then during special occasions.


If you ever visit in another country, you'll be in for a shock, because they generally don't have aprons for anyone to wear.  Everyone is expected to have their own.  I really wish this country had developed that tradition.

Most people here wear the ratty cloth aprons as well.  But I've never felt like I was "standing out" when wearing a decent quality MM apron.  In fact, I've usually gotten compliments on it.


----------



## drw72 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here in Florida we are presented with our apron, a bible, and certificate after we are raised. We too are told not to wear the apron as we are to be buried in it. We can purchase our own apron for lodge, funerals, etc. however it has to be plain white. Unless you hold an office, past officer, appendant degree officer, or past appendant officer, we are not allowed to wear one with any design or ornamentation...just plain white.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 29, 2017)

In Newfoundland and Labrador, in all lodges, both those formally under the UGLE and the GL of Scotland and now under the GL of NL, as well as those still  under the GL of Scotland, MMs usually buy their own MM apron. The design of these aprons is laid down by the governing jurisdiction so all brethren wearing one will be 'on the level'. These are known as 'dress aprons'. Lodges will have a supply of simpler 'working aprons', usually plain white with three rosettes in the appropriate colour, for visitors who come without their own aprons.

The custom of presenting a new MM with an apron is unknown. The custom of presenting them with a bible was, I am told, common years ago but is not followed today in most, if not all, lodges.

Reading threads like this one on this site have made me realise the huge variety in customs followed in different jurisdictions. We tend to assume the way things are done in our own lodges is the only 'proper' way! It is useful, I think, to discover that others may 'do it differently' - but in essence it is the SAME freemasonry.

At any rate, brethren - rest assured,that if you visit a lodge here without an apron, we will find you one! It might even be a 'dress apron' - most lodges have one or two around that have been donated back to the lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 29, 2017)

drw72 said:


> Here in Florida we are presented with our apron... after we are raised. We too are told not to wear the apron as we are to be buried in it.


Here's the pertinent part of our Apron Presentation to the new MM:
*"This Apron, the special gift of this Lodge, is yours to wear upon all proper occasions throughout an honorable life, and at your death, is to be placed upon the coffin that contains your lifeless remains and with them shall be laid beneath the silent clods of the valley." *
I occasionally see Brethren wear their lambskins on special occasions, particularly when receiving service awards and the like.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 29, 2017)

And here is ours:
"It is yours; yours to wear throughout an honorable life, and at your death to be deposited on the casket which shall enclose your lifeless remains, and with them laid in the grave."


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Apr 30, 2017)

In my jurisdiction, an EA is presented with a white apron during initiation. It is expected that he wear the same apron when passed and raised. Whether he chooses to wear his apron at meetings from the sidelines or simply keep it rolled up in a tube in his closet until his Masonic funeral service after he passes to the Celestial Lodge above, is his concern. The Apron we provide the candidate has a record under the flap for vital information, such as the Brother's name, and the dates of initiation, passing, and raising. 

There's no Bible presentation which is formally required in my jurisdiction, however sometimes a special Bible is purchased by a mentor in the Lodge and the candidate is obligated upon it. After raising, this Bible is presented to the candidate as a special gift by the mentor to the newly raised Brother.  I've seen this done not only in my Lodge, but other Lodges in my jurisdiction as well. 

I was presented with such a Bible upon my raising by my mentor in the Lodge; he had purchased it for me and I was obligated upon it without knowledge that it would be presented to me after raising. As far as I knew at the time, it was the standard Lodge Bible I'd been obligated upon. It's a really special gift, with records of the degree dates and signatures of the officers involved in the degrees. 

Years later, when I was elected and installed in the East in my Lodge (the same Lodge I was raised in), I took that special Bible with me to Installation and took my obligation as Master upon it. Quite the gift, and a great reminder of a continuing journey, and friends and Brothers that are very important to me.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 30, 2017)

The whole bible presentation thing makes me a bit curious. How does that fit in with being neutral when it comes to religon?
Would a non-christian brother recive his VSL instead of the bible?


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Elexir said:


> The whole bible presentation thing makes me a bit curious. How does that fit in with being neutral when it comes to religon?
> Would a non-christian brother recive his VSL instead of the bible?


Although I can't speak from experience, it would only be right to present a Brother with his VSL.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 30, 2017)

The Traveling Man said:


> Although I can't speak from experience, it would only be right to present a Brother with his VSL.


Agreed!


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 30, 2017)

Elexir said:


> The whole bible presentation thing makes me a bit curious. How does that fit in with being neutral when it comes to religon?


In NM the presentation quickly explains, "Howsoever men differ in creed or theology, all good men are agreed that within the covers of the Holy Bible are found those principles of morality that lay the foundation upon which to build a righteous life."


----------



## MarkR (May 1, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> ...or simply keep it rolled up in a tube in his closet until his Masonic funeral service after he passes to the Celestial Lodge above, is his concern.


Just a bit of advice that I got from some older brothers.  Don't store it it a tube; if it sits in there for 40-50 years, the brothers doing your funeral may well find that it will no longer lay flat and will keep rolling itself back up.  I moved mine into the flat box that one of my personally-owned aprons came in, since I put those into apron cases.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (May 1, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Don't store it it a tube; if it sits in there for 40-50 years, the brothers doing your funeral may well find that it will no longer lay flat and will keep rolling itself back up.



I agree. Not only will it want to remain rolled-up and resist efforts to flatten, it will crack when someone attempts to convince it to be flat after all those decades rolled up in the tube. That's sound advice.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 1, 2017)

Elexir said:


> The whole bible presentation thing makes me a bit curious. How does that fit in with being neutral when it comes to religon?
> Would a non-christian brother recive his VSL instead of the bible?


Yes

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 1, 2017)

I was given the bible and apron 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 1, 2017)

Curious...has anyone ever tried using leather oil on their apron?

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Descartes (May 2, 2017)

My apologies if this is necromancing an old, tired thread. 
Here as an Ea we wore white aprons every meeting - supplied by the lodge but not 'ours'.
Ditto with the F.C apron.

Then when raised, we were given M.M aprons the night of and a cert once we later proved up. 
Bibles were optional if we wanted it, but supply costs recently went up so some things became 'as need or desired'. 


Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rinesh Hegde (Sep 15, 2017)

The lodges under the Grand Lodge of India, provides only the Master Mason apron (lambskin apron with three rosettes) to the the member as and when he completes the Master Mason degree, till then the EA apron (plain lambskin apron) and the FC apron (apron with two rosettes) are given to them to be worn only during the meeting but both these type of aprons are lodge's property and are taken back from the member after the meeting. 

I would love to have both these aprons along with the MM apron with me for the rest of my life, but as per most of the seniors in our lodge, it's the MM apron that is going to be with you till the rest of your life, provided you don't become a WM cause than you have a similar apron where instead of the three rosettes we have three triple tau.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 15, 2017)

I wish the U.S. used this style of aprons. I think they look really nice.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I wish the U.S. used this style of aprons. I think they look really nice.


Yes, they are!


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 24, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> In NM the presentation quickly explains, "Howsoever men differ in creed or theology, all good men are agreed that within the covers of the Holy Bible are found those principles of morality that lay the foundation upon which to build a righteous life."



I strongly disagree with this, Brother. How would you feel if you're a Christian and were given a Quran? It doesn't align with your own beliefs at all.  There's a reason why they're denominated as the VSL in our work. I sincerely hope that brothers there were obligated on the VSL of their own faith otherwise their SO wouldn't be as solemn as they thought it would be.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 25, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> I strongly disagree with this, Brother. How would you feel if you're a Christian and were given a Quran? It doesn't align with your own beliefs at all.  There's a reason why they're denominated as the VSL in our work. I sincerely hope that brothers there were obligated on the VSL of their own faith otherwise their SO wouldn't be as solemn as they thought it would be.


I would compare it to the one I have now.

It does in many ways align with my beliefs.

Would you explain why the VSL makes a difference in the solemnity of the ob.?  What about those who accept no particular VSL?  Are they doomed to a less than solemn ob.?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> I strongly disagree with this, Brother. How would you feel if you're a Christian and were given a Quran? It doesn't align with your own beliefs at all.  There's a reason why they're denominated as the VSL in our work. I sincerely hope that brothers there were obligated on the VSL of their own faith otherwise their SO wouldn't be as solemn as they thought it would be.



If I were a member of a religion not in the local majority and the lodge gave me a book of scripture from the local majority religion, I would ponder on that.  Masonry admits men who have some religion.  We don't ask which religion it is.  We are not permitted to discuss religion in our meanings.  While my Brothers may well have learned my religion there's no formal mechanism to deal with that.  I would be rather impressed that it worked out that way.

If I were a member of a religion not in the local majority and I asked the lodge to be obligated on the book of scripture of my own religion, I'd be impressed they were okay with that (I've been at degrees with Koran or Gita).  Should they also go get a copy to present to me, I would be impressed that it worked out that way.

If my obligations were taken in a Muslim majority country I would find it natural and obvious that I be presented with a Koran.

Understand that the physical book on the altar is a symbol of the book that's in the heart of each one of us.  For many of us the book in our heart is not the same as the physical one on the altar.  The physical one on the altar represents all, but is selected based on local demographics not on the choice of any one of us.  Aligning with our beliefs is entirely about the one in our hearts.  Never lose track of that.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 25, 2018)

I would proudly accept whatever VSL was presented to me i  whatever country I was in. I know my beliefas but to me, apart of the Masonic journey is understanding others VSL and/or beliefs. How can I expect to be accepted if I myself am not accepting of others?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Understand that the physical book on the altar is a symbol of the book that's in the heart of each own of us. For many of us the book in our heart is not the same as the physical one on the altar. The physical one on the altar represents all, but is selected based on local demographics not on the choice of any one of us. Aligning with our beliefs is entirely about the one in our hearts. Never lose track of that.





CLewey44 said:


> I would proudly accept whatever VSL was presented to me i whatever country I was in. I know my beliefas but to me, apart of the Masonic journey is understanding others VSL and/or beliefs. How can I expect to be accepted if I myself am not accepting of others?


Great answers Brothers.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Would you explain why the VSL makes a difference in the solemnity of the ob.? What about those who accept no particular VSL? Are they doomed to a less than solemn ob.?



A mason takes his SO on the VSL of his faith because he is making a promise to his creator that he will be faithful to his obligations. This oath between the mason and his Supreme Being is evidenced by his taking of his SO on the book of his faith. In other jurisdictions, such as ours, we keep a special blank book for those brothers who have a belief in a Supreme Being but believe that no one religion can define him. That's what he uses in his SO.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> In other jurisdictions, such as ours, we keep a special blank book for those brothers who have a belief in a Supreme Being but believe that no one religion can define him. That's what he uses in his SO.


That is very interesting. Just goes to show the vast differences in religions and cultures.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

_Duplicate post removed._


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 29, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> A mason takes his SO on the VSL of his faith because he is making a promise to his creator that he will be faithful to his obligations. This oath between the mason and his Supreme Being is evidenced by his taking of his SO on the book of his faith. In other jurisdictions, such as ours, we keep a special blank book for those brothers who have a belief in a Supreme Being but believe that no one religion can define him. That's what he uses in his SO.


Im aware of the practice. I was referring to the incorrect statement I quoted. 

Also, blank book is not accepted in some jurisdictions as it does not reflect the revealed word of deity.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> If I were a member of a religion not in the local majority and I asked the lodge to be obligated on the book of scripture of my own religion, I'd be impressed they were okay with that (I've been at degrees with Koran or Gita). Should they also go get a copy to present to me, I would be impressed that it worked out that way.
> 
> If my obligations were taken in a Muslim majority country I would find it natural and obvious that I be presented with a Koran.



Point taken, Brother. Thank you for your feedback. I guess I just find the practice odd since we don't present VSLs in our jurisdiction.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I would proudly accept whatever VSL was presented to me i whatever country I was in. I know my beliefas but to me, apart of the Masonic journey is understanding others VSL and/or beliefs. How can I expect to be accepted if I myself am not accepting of others?



Again, another good point, brother. Thank you for that. Universal brotherhood is one of the tenets our fraternity was founded on and I wholly agree with you. I just find the practise of handing out VSLs a bit peculiar.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Also, blank book is not accepted in some jurisdictions as it does not reflect the revealed word of deity.



I made that argument too, Brother. But a PAGM told me that the reason it's still acceptable to do that in our jurisdiction is that faith in the heart supersede words on paper. He mentioned God can be found not just in a VSL, but within the heart of everyone of us.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Understand that the physical book on the altar is a symbol of the book that's in the heart of each one of us. For many of us the book in our heart is not the same as the physical one on the altar. The physical one on the altar represents all, but is selected based on local demographics not on the choice of any one of us. Aligning with our beliefs is entirely about the one in our hearts. Never lose track of that.



It's interesting to note that in Singapore, lodges there have a multitude of VSLs that they open when they open their lodges. And thank you for your insight, brother.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 29, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Funny the differences in different states, OK it's go to the SW in the wst to be tgt hw to wa yr apr as a/an XYZ.


Same here.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 29, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> A mason takes his SO on the VSL of his faith because he is making a promise to his creator that he will be faithful to his obligations. This oath between the mason and his Supreme Being is evidenced by his taking of his SO on the book of his faith.



That's a gigantic assumption.  When I arrived at my first degree I had no idea there was going to be scripture present.  I was told to put my hand on the Bible and my reaction was that it was nice they put one there.  Some candidates know but it's definitely not a part of the preparation everywhere.

Just checking - If you think that an obligation isn't binding unless it's on a specific book I find that very disappointing.  The book is a reminder, a reinforcement not an enabler.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> The book is a reminder, a reinforcement not an enabler.


Excellent point Brother. You have a way of making me look at things in ways that had not occurred to me.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 29, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> That's a gigantic assumption. When I arrived at my first degree I had no idea there was going to be scripture present. I was told to put my hand on the Bible and my reaction was that it was nice they put one there. Some candidates know but it's definitely not a part of the preparation everywhere.
> 
> Just checking - If you think that an obligation isn't binding unless it's on a specific book I find that very disappointing. The book is a reminder, a reinforcement not an enabler.



That is my Grand Lodge's interpretation and not just my own.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> That is my Grand Lodge's interpretation and not just my own.



Should you carefully inspect your ritual I suggest you will find the word "remind" in the part you are thinking of.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 30, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Should you carefully inspect your ritual I suggest you will find the word "remind" in the part you are thinking of.



I did, Brother, and the wording is similar to my Grand Lodge's position. No two rituals are the same.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 31, 2018)

EVG Yumul said:


> No two rituals are the same.


Ain't that the truth! Not only are they different from jurisdiction to jurisdiction, they are different from lodge to lodge.


----------



## EVG Yumul (Jan 16, 2020)

dfreybur said:


> That's a gigantic assumption.  When I arrived at my first degree I had no idea there was going to be scripture present.  I was told to put my hand on the Bible and my reaction was that it was nice they put one there.  Some candidates know but it's definitely not a part of the preparation everywhere.
> 
> Just checking - If you think that an obligation isn't binding unless it's on a specific book I find that very disappointing.  The book is a reminder, a reinforcement not an enabler.



I know that this is a really old topic but I found this in the Masonic Year Book of UGLE, this can also be found in the Book of Constitutions. This is one of the Basic Principles of Freemasonry that is used by the United Grand Lodge of England, the Grand Lodge of Ireland, and the Grand Lodge of Scotland:

"3. That all Initiates shall take their Obligation on or in full view of the open Volume of the Sacred Law, by which is meant the revelation from above which is binding on the conscience of the particular individual who is being initiated."

Source: https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/book-of-constitutions (Page XIV)


----------



## bro.william (Jan 16, 2020)

from the perspective of an initiate: if i had received a VSL other than my own, I’d honour it in the spirit in which it was given. 

from the perspective of one already raised whose lodge is responsible for these things: i would encourage my lodge to make available whatever VSL was appropriate and/or acceptable to the initiate‘s own sense of the divine. 

generosity and courtesy in all things. it’s not rocket science.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 16, 2020)

dfreybur said:


> Understand that the physical book on the altar is a symbol of the book that's in the heart of each one of us.  For many of us the book in our heart is not the same as the physical one on the altar.  The physical one on the altar represents all, but is selected based on local demographics not on the choice of any one of us.  Aligning with our beliefs is entirely about the one in our hearts.  Never lose track of that.


I agree with everything you said. However, the "book" is referred to specifically as the HB in our ritual during degree work and not the generic form of the VSL..


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 17, 2020)

I go back and forward on this.

On the one hand, I feel that it is recommendable that a lodge should make available another VSL that better represents an initiate belief in the divine.

On the other, the rituals – to the extent of what I know, which is not much – do not seem to refer to a generic VSL, but the HB in particular.

From a certain perspective, I see the HB representing other VSL's. As such I would think of it as a symbol of my VSL, should it not be the HB.

While I certainly respect a plurality of believes, as long as they themselves respect other believes and do not promote or support their destruction, I must confess that from a minimalist stand on aesthetics, I have some reservation on the display of an ever-increasing number of VSL's. They seems like a redundant repetition of the same symbol. As if we decided that the Sun alone was not representative enough, and we should add Polaris, Sirius and Rigel side by side to the Sun. The symbol would be reduced to a literal representation of one of its instantiations.

From a last vantage point, I have recently developed a dislike for some forms of virtue signalling and I have wondered whether displaying so many VLS's in a lodge is a form of it. If that was the case, it would not represent respect for other believes, but a self-congratulatory badge of one's own perceived goodness.

None of these paragraphs expresses my whole opinion, but they're all observations that represents individual facets of it. As I said, I go back and forward on this.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 17, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> From a certain perspective,From a last vantage point, I have recently developed a dislike for some forms of virtue signalling and I have wondered whether displaying so many VLS's in a lodge is a form of it. If that was the case, it would not represent respect for other believes, but a self-congratulatory badge of one's own perceived goodness.
> 
> None of these paragraphs expresses my whole opinion, but they're all observations that represents individual facets of it. As I said, I go back and forward on this.



Not virtue signalling in my experience. Rather, it is for the various  faiths represented  in the lodge and for inclusiveness. 

My understanding of virtue signalling is that it is to impress third-parties. What third-party is being impressed?


----------

